# What does Cesar Milan feed his dogs?



## dusty&lulusmom

Not looking to hear whether or not you like or agree with Cesar Milan's methods. I am just curious if anyone knows what he feeds his pack? I have never heard him endorse any kibble? Have never seen him on any dog food commercials? I have read one of his books which touched on lots of aspects of a dog's care but made no mention of diet. I wonder if he feeds his dogs a raw diet, home cooked or kibble? Just curious, anyone know the answer?


----------



## harrise

Any Cesar question will bring out the anti's. I'm sure his feeding is _questionable_ and _inadequate_, that's just how some see him. I haven't kept up with it much, but I do know this stuff is new...


----------



## Criosphynx

in one episode i recognized cans of pedigree. There was a bag of nutro on the floor and a bag of natural balance treats sitting there. I think i saw natural balance cans in another episode.

He has ALOT of dogs. He probably uses whatever is donated that week.


----------



## lovemygreys

I agree that he probably feeds donated food or whichever company may be a sponsor of his center.

Ingredient list for the "Dog Whisperer" Adult food:
Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Barley, Organic Peas, Organic Oats, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E), Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salmon Meal, Dried Eggs, Organic Apple, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Organic Carrots, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles.


----------



## 2Catahoulas

*Dog Whisperer by Cesar Millan Canine Adult Formula Dog Food*
Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Barley, Organic Peas, Organic Oats, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E), Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salmon Meal, Dried Eggs, Organic Apple, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Organic Carrots, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles. Crude Protein (min) 26.00%, Phosphorus (min) 0.90%, Crude Fat (min) 13.00%, Glucosamine (min) 150 mg/kg*, Crude Fiber (max) 3.50%, Chondroitin Sulfate (min) 75 mg/kg*, Moisture (max) 10.00%, Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min)...2.00%*, Calcium (min) 1.00%, Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.28%*

*Dog Whisperer by Cesar Millan Puppy Formula Dog Food*
Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Barley, Organic Peas, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Ground Extruded Whole Soybeans, Chicken Fat preserved with mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Organic Flaxseed Meal, Dried Eggs, Organic Apples, Organic Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate], Salt, Choline Chloride, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement], Calcium Carbonate, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles. Crude Protein (min) 28.00%, Phosphorus (min) 0.90%, Crude Fat (min) 15.00%, Glucosamine (min) 150 mg/kg*, Crude Fiber (max) 3.50%, Chondroitin Sulfate (min) 75 mg/kg*, Moisture (max) 10.00%, Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min) 3.00%*, Calcium (min) 1.00%, Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.5%*


----------



## SamiLynNewJersey

I love Cesar, me & my dogs watch the show all the time & it has tought me allot. I have never seen this dog food before, where can it be purchased & how much is it?


----------



## zannie

i seen it at petco ,sorry i did'nt check the price


----------



## kenRC51

you can buy it at Petco. I do not remember the price but it cost just as much as the premium dog food, around $35-45 for a 28-35lb bag.


----------



## Cheetah

I've seen the Pedigree, but I also saw cans of Innova, so I agree, I think he just feeds what is donated.


----------



## all4thedogs

$38.99 for 17lbs. Way to high for my budget. I think there are better or same quality foods for cheaper (and that has nothing to do with it being Cesars food!)


----------



## Mike in TN

His line looks pretty good. I wonder if DFA has rated it yet? If they do I bet it will be a five star...maybe four.


----------

